# can a unvaccinated puppy go near a rabbit?



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Hi, I have a 9 week old puppy and would like to take him over to my mum's house. He has had his first vaccine and my mum has a fully vaccinated dog but she also has a rabbit in the garden. Is it safe for him to go in her garden where the rabbit has been? The rabbit has not had any vaccines.

Thank you


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi yes,he'll be fine


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

no problem, rabbits are vaccinated against different diseases.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes the puppy will be fine, just watch out for holes in the fencing or hedging in your mum's house incase puppy goes through it. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone


----------

